# >>>>WICHTIG! EURE HILFE IST GEFRAGT!<<<<



## ZAM (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Community,

Ich hoffe das Topic war nicht zu übersehen. ;-)

Bei einigen Usern werden die Charaktere oder vereinzelte Twinks nicht hochgeladen oder aktualisiert. Damit wir das Problem genauer analysieren können, benötigen wir eure Unterstützung:

Sollte eines der folgenden Probleme bei euch auftreten:

* Bestehende Charaktere werden nicht aktualisiert
* Charaktere werden eurem mybuffed-Profil nicht zugeordnet
* Neue Charaktere werden nicht übertragen
* Charaktere werden übertragen aber haben kein Equipment, Rezepte usw.


dann:

* Überprüft bitte, ob euer BLASC2 auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist
* Überprüft, dass für die gewünschten Charaktere auch das Addon &#8222;BLASCProfiler" in World of Warcraft aktiviert ist. (gelbes Häkchen)
* Stellt sicher, dass die korrekten Einstellungen für die gewünschten Charaktere in den BLASC2-Charaktereinstellungen auch abgehakt sind.
* Wartet 10 Minuten bis maximal eine Stunde nach dem Charupload ob alle Daten übertragen wurden.


Sollte euer Problem trotzdem noch auftauchen dann schickt bitte eine Email an support@buffed.de mit den folgenden Daten - *WICHTIG! Bitte nur Emails übermitteln, wenn alle geforderten Daten vorhanden sind!*

* Euer Login-Name bei buffed
* Beschreibung des Problems
* Hängt die folgenden Dateien an:
o Config.xml aus &#8222;BLASC\Configs"-Verzeichnis
o BlascProfiler.lua aus dem &#8222;World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\[EUER_ACCOUNTNAME]\SavedVariables\"-Verzeichnis
o BlascProfilerConfig.lua aus dem &#8222;World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler"-Verzeichnis
o Alle Dateien aus dem "BLASC\Logs"-Verzeichnis


Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung

p.s.: Der Thread wird erstmal nicht angepinnt. 

*Hinweis: Wir sammeln die Daten nicht, um sie manuell für euch in eure Profile einzutragen, sondern um die oben genannten Probleme zu analysieren, so dass sie in Zukunft nicht mehr auftreten.*


----------



## Zandy (7. Juni 2007)

können alle daten zusammen in eine Zipdatei gepackt werden ?


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2007)

Zandy schrieb:


> können alle daten zusammen in eine Zipdatei gepackt werden ?



Natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zip, Rar, Ace passt.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2007)

Danke schon mal an alle die bisher Daten geschickt haben. Wir benötigen aber, wie oben angegeben, auch euren buffed.de-Benutzernamen, damit wir eventuelle "Nicht-Zuordnungen" zum mybuffed-Profil ebenfalls analysieren können.


----------



## Brennan (7. Juni 2007)

alle einstellungen korrekt und versionen auf neuestem stand, trotzdem keine aktualisierung

mfg brennan


----------



## Shedario (7. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> * Hängt die folgenden Dateien an:
> o Config.xml aus „BLASC\Configs"-Verzeichnis
> o BlascProfiler.lua aus dem „World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\[EUER_ACCOUNTNAME]\SavedVariables\"-Verzeichnis
> o BlascProfilerConfig.lua aus dem „World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler"-Verzeichnis
> ...



Hallöle

öhm ich habe keine BLASC\Config Verzeichnis, genauso wenig wie ein Logs Verzeichnis.
Habe euch gerade mal eine mail gesendet mit meinen daten, vll hilft es ja was.

Ach so, bevor es auf kommt ^^
Ich habe gestern Blasc erst neu installiert , da ich meine festplatte neu gemacht habe !
Alle weiteren Häkchen und Einstellungen sind gesetzt. 

mfg Sheda


----------



## Lord Aresius (7. Juni 2007)

Hab auch mal die Dateien geschickt


----------



## AkiraSun (8. Juni 2007)

Hi Buffed-Team,

wollte mal nach dem Zwischenstand fragen.
Ob man den Fehlerteufel schon endeckt hat.

mfg

Akirasun


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2007)

AkiraSun schrieb:


> Hi Buffed-Team,
> 
> wollte mal nach dem Zwischenstand fragen.
> Ob man den Fehlerteufel schon endeckt hat.



Wir sammeln die Daten erstmal. Vielen Dank übrigens an dich und alle anderen die bisher fleißig Daten eingeschickt haben. :-)


----------



## Lord Aresius (8. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir sammeln die Daten erstmal. Vielen Dank übrigens an dich und alle anderen die bisher fleißig Daten eingeschickt haben. :-)




Schätze, dann dauert das noch so einige Zeit bis alles behoben ist, jo ?


----------



## ShadowOfHimself (8. Juni 2007)

Hab das gleiche Problem und eben auch ma meine Daten rübergeschickt...


----------



## AkiraSun (8. Juni 2007)

Hoi, ih bins nochmal,

ich weis nicht was Ihr gemacht habt aber mein Char ist wieder
Aktuell, danke Buffed-Team


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2007)

Ein Grundproblem wurde behoben, so dass die Charaktere wieder aktualisiert werden. Ob das Problem mit den Charakterzuordnungen noch auftaucht, wie es bei einigen auftritt, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Brennan (9. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ein Grundproblem wurde behoben, so dass die Charaktere wieder aktualisiert werden. Ob das Problem mit den Charakterzuordnungen noch auftaucht, wie es bei einigen auftritt, bleibt abzuwarten.



Meine chars werden leider immer noch nicht aktualisiert, die Einstellungen (mehrmals Überprüft) sind alle korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg brennan


----------



## Brutusdd (9. Juni 2007)

Meine Chars wurden aktualisiert. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

mfG
Rene


----------



## Bombenbodo (9. Juni 2007)

hallo,
meine chars werden laut Aktualiserugsdatum aktualsiert aber es werden nur die grundwerte geladen ob wohl ich in den einstellungen mehr eingestellt habe. wenn man wow startet und sich dann mit char x einloggt kommt dann auch "für char x nur grundwerte" obwohl ich wie schon erwähnt auch rüstung, ruf ... aktiviert hab.

mfg Bodo


----------



## Murk (9. Juni 2007)

bei mir wird der pala nicht aktualisiert, sonst werden alle übertragen.
beim pala wird auch noch die alte blasc-version angezeigt.
auch manuelles hochladen brachte nichts denn es sind keine daten da die übertragen werden können.
alle einstellungen sind bei allen chars bei mir gleich, demnach also alles von meiner seite korrekt eingestellt.

hmm...


----------



## -SaVer- (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo weiss jmd wie ich den BLASCProfiler ingame Aktivieren kann ? 


Mfg SaVer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murk (9. Juni 2007)

ups.. da war ich wohl etwas vorschnell....
eben wurde alles übertragen... also warten und nicht verzagen...


----------



## Eierkopp (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Probleme :
* Bestehende Charaktere werden nicht aktualisiert
* Charaktere werden eurem mybuffed-Profil nicht zugeordnet
* Neue Charaktere werden nicht übertragen

Ich hab euch diesbezüglich schon 2 e-mails geschick, doch leider wurde mein problem noch nicht behoben, bzw. hab ich noch keine antwort erhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die erforderlichen dateien, waren komplett als Anhang vorhanden.

Wollte fragen, ob es generell lange dauert, oder ob meine Mails übersehn wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Isabel (Eierkopp)


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2007)

Eierkopp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe folgende Probleme :
> * Bestehende Charaktere werden nicht aktualisiert
> ...



Bitte lies den Eröffnungsthread noch mal genauer. Wir benötigen die Daten zur allgemeinen Problemanalyse, nicht um jeden Fall einzeln zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Eierkopp (9. Juni 2007)

und wer kann mir da jetzt genau weiterhelfen?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2007)

Eierkopp schrieb:


> und wer kann mir da jetzt genau weiterhelfen?



Hab einfach n bisschen Geduld. Wie gesagt, wir sammeln die Daten grad.


----------



## Chriiz (10. Juni 2007)

Du wurdest nich übersehn, aber du bist nich der einzige der dies bezüglich ne Mail an den Support geschickt hat ..
Ich hab auch noch keine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da ich ja eh schon 2 Wochen hier dran fummel stören mich weitere Tage/Wochen nich ^^

Wobei das bei mir komisch is .. jeder neue Char wird direkt vollständig geuploadet .. nur mein Main nich 
Der wurd nur einmal geuploadet .. aber nur die Grundwerte obwohl ich noch Rüssi Fertigkeiten etc. drauf haben wollte
Nja, wird hoffentlich noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ups .. ich hab ne Seite übersehn .. sry


----------



## Eierkopp (10. Juni 2007)

Hi, ich nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das Problem: 
* Bestehende Charaktere werden nicht aktualisiert
* Neue Charaktere werden nicht übertragen
hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Ich hab Blasc2 einfach nochmal neu installiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings besteht nach wie vor das Problem:
* Charaktere werden eurem mybuffed-Profil nicht zugeordnet


ich werde einfach mal abwarten, trotzdem schonma danke im Vorraus


bis denne


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2007)

/push


----------



## Bloodreaver (13. Juni 2007)

Bei mir stimmt alles, Einstellungen ect. pp.

Leider werden meine Daten immer noch nicht aktuallisiert. Es wird auch angezeigt das "einige" Chars nicht aktuallisiert werden können obwohl bei den Addons ein Häkchen gesetzt ist. Im übrigen werden "alle" Chars nicht aktuallisiert.

Das Problem exisitiert erst seit Patch 2.1. Vorher lief alles von Anfang an einwandfrei. Auch eine Neuinstallation von BLASC2 hat da nichts genützt. Der Blascrafter läuft übrigens 1A.

Need help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (13. Juni 2007)

also bei mir funktioniert alles bisher


----------



## Bajuvarina (15. Juni 2007)

die meldung "ungültige zeigeroption"   werscheint nicht mehr seitdem ich nur die daten eines charakters übertragen lasse. das problem dürfte mit vescheidenen servern bestehen.


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2007)

Bajuvarina schrieb:


> die meldung "ungültige zeigeroption"   werscheint nicht mehr seitdem ich nur die daten eines charakters übertragen lasse. das problem dürfte mit vescheidenen servern bestehen.



Wir sind schon nah dran. Werden die nächsten Tage einige Modifikationen an der BLASC.exe testen.


----------



## Bullhead (16. Juni 2007)

also ich sehe unter logs folgende fehlermeldung 

16.06.2007 00:49:57;Warnung;Lua für Account wird nicht aktualisiert; Ursache: Keine Veränderung in LUA Datei seit letztem Upload 16.06.2007 00:49:57;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH 

kann aber damit nix anfangen


----------



## Kelzack (18. Juni 2007)

Alle erforderlichen Daten zugeschicke 3 Wochen später nicht mal eine Antwort!
Dann nochmal eine Mail geschickt wieder keine Reaktion, sry das ist kein Support!
Ich werde es jetzt wieder löschen, das Programm ist ne nette Idee nutzt nur nix wenn es nicht funktioniert!

so long


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2007)

Kelzack schrieb:


> Alle erforderlichen Daten zugeschicke 3 Wochen später nicht mal eine Antwort!
> Dann nochmal eine Mail geschickt wieder keine Reaktion, sry das ist kein Support!
> Ich werde es jetzt wieder löschen, das Programm ist ne nette Idee nutzt nur nix wenn es nicht funktioniert!
> 
> so long



Hallo,

bitte genauer lesen. Hier ein Zitat aus dem Eröffnungsposting: 
*
Hinweis: Wir sammeln die Daten nicht, um sie manuell für euch in eure Profile einzutragen, sondern um die oben genannten Probleme zu analysieren, so dass sie in Zukunft nicht mehr auftreten.*


----------



## Kelzack (19. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bitte genauer lesen. Hier ein Zitat aus dem Eröffnungsposting:
> *
> Hinweis: Wir sammeln die Daten nicht, um sie manuell für euch in eure Profile einzutragen, sondern um die oben genannten Probleme zu analysieren, so dass sie in Zukunft nicht mehr auftreten.*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ihr sollt nix für mich manuel eintragen, Ihr sollt ne Lösung finden!
Bei meinem andern Acc funtzt es doch ohne Probleme, kann doch nicht so schwer sein das Problem zu erkennen und zu lösen.


----------



## Bombenbodo (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wie ist denn die fehler behebnung fortgeschritten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VB7T (22. Juni 2007)

hi ho.. 

aslo meine chars werden auch nich aktualisiert^^ hab aba auch den Blascrafter aus der addon liste gehauen weil er sobald ich in den "Versunkenen Tempel" gehe immer ne fehler meldung produziert. und da dann kein "gier/bedarf" fenster aufgeht, was absolut kotzt^^ 

wäre nett von buffed mal bescheid zu sagen wenn die clients 100%ig laufen würden.. dann würd ich s auch wieder drauf machen.. aba so wies nu is halt nich ; ) 

grz

VB7T


----------



## Kami-sama (22. Juni 2007)

VB7T schrieb:


> hab aba auch den Blascrafter aus der addon liste gehauen weil er sobald ich in den "Versunkenen Tempel" gehe immer ne fehler meldung produziert. und da dann kein "gier/bedarf" fenster aufgeht, was absolut kotzt^^




Seltsam. Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch... hatte aber nichts mit Blasc zu tun, sondern mit Bongos.
BTW: Netter Ava "lachender Mann" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Ich habe mir lokal mal die lua dateien angeschaut. Augenscheinlich werden die Charakterdaten nicht geschrieben, sodass der upload zwar funktioniert, sich aber keine Daten zum übertragen finden, weil die Datei leer ist. (Also nicht leer. Ein paar Codezeilen sind schon drin, aber die haben nichts mit meinen Charakteren zu tun)

Hoffe euch hat meine Laienanalyse etwas geholfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an die nörgler: Machts besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Community,

dank Eurer bisher übermittelten Daten, sind wir dem vereinzelt auftrenten Problem mit dem Pointer-Fehler schon näher gekommen. Wir suchen zwei User bei denen dieser Pointer-Fehler auftritt und eine/n bei der/dem die Charakterdaten nicht hochgeladen werden, obwohl Ihr in BLASC2 alle entsprechenden Daten für den jeweiligen Charakter abgehakt habt. Falls Ihr uns schon Daten habt zukommen lassen oder noch Daten übermitteln wollt, dann meldet euch  Bitte bei mir per Private Message oder bei support@buffed.de mit Hinweis auf diesen Beitrag. Dabei möchten wir nicht das Problem der einzelnen Helfer beheben sondern global darauf eingehen. Wer also Bereit ist detailiertere Angaben zu machen, wie beispielsweise "Welche Addons hast du seit dem Auftreten des Problems installiert", "Hast du Einstellungen an BLASC geändert oder einen neuen Account hinzugefügt etc." meldet sich bitte. :-) Denn genauere Angaben helfen bei der Analyse.


----------



## Angelcurse (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

also bei mir steht immer, dass alles erfolgreich hochgeladen und aktualisiert wurde usw., aber irgendwie bleiben meine Charaktere im mybuffed-Profil auf Lvl33 bzw. 21, obwohl die schon 34 bzw. 27 sind... das Equip usw. ist natürlich inzwischen auch ganz anders.

Ist das auch relevant?

LG
Angelcurse

Edit: Inzwischen hat es geklappt, aber keine Ahnung weshalb. Ich habe keine Einstellungen verändert und nix, aber meine Profilcharaktere sind wieder aktuell. Echt merkwürdig, es ging schon tagelang nicht mehr bei mir. Mal gehts, mal nicht.


----------



## Belantur (2. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> dank Eurer bisher übermittelten Daten, sind wir dem vereinzelt auftrenten Problem mit dem Pointer-Fehler schon näher gekommen. Wir suchen zwei User bei denen dieser Pointer-Fehler auftritt und eine/n bei der/dem die Charakterdaten nicht hochgeladen werden, obwohl Ihr in BLASC2 alle entsprechenden Daten für den jeweiligen Charakter abgehakt habt. Falls Ihr uns schon Daten habt zukommen lassen oder noch Daten übermitteln wollt, dann meldet euch  Bitte bei mir per Private Message oder bei support@buffed.de mit Hinweis auf diesen Beitrag. Dabei möchten wir nicht das Problem der einzelnen Helfer beheben sondern global darauf eingehen. Wer also Bereit ist detailiertere Angaben zu machen, wie beispielsweise "Welche Addons hast du seit dem Auftreten des Problems installiert", "Hast du Einstellungen an BLASC geändert oder einen neuen Account hinzugefügt etc." meldet sich bitte. :-) Denn genauere Angaben helfen bei der Analyse.




hätte damit keine probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was soll ich machen und was wohin schicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine probleme:
- kein upload der char daten
- bestehende werden net aktualisert (obwohl häkchen bei blasc gesetzt sind und der profiler überall aktiviert ist)


----------



## Angelcurse (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem erst - wie durch ein Wunder - alles zu funktionieren schien, ist nun meine Blutelfin Sarit plötzlich ganz vom Profil verschwunden. Keine Ahnung weshalb, ICH war das jedenfalls NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme??

LG
Angelcurse


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2007)

Angelcurse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem erst - wie durch ein Wunder - alles zu funktionieren schien, ist nun meine Blutelfin Sarit plötzlich ganz vom Profil verschwunden. Keine Ahnung weshalb, ICH war das jedenfalls NICHT
> 
> ...



Also ich seh Sarit in deinem Profil.


----------



## chemlon (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ich sehe meine Charaktere auch in meinen Profil nicht!!! Schade.....


Gruß....


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2007)

chemlon schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich sehe meine Charaktere auch in meinen Profil nicht!



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=107175


----------



## Bombenbodo (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab mal bissel mit der BlascProfilerConfig.lua rum gespielt, danach kam zwar in wow ein fehlermeldung das für den char keine einstellungen gefunden wurden und deswegen die standart einstellungen genutz werden also talente, equip, ruf und berufe aber danach hat der upload ordedlich funktionier auch die zuordnung zu meinem mybuffed acc.

ich hab folgendes verändert:

den 1. teil hab ich so gelassen

["Bombenbodo@Lothar"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=0,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=0,
["ScanInventory"]=0,
["ScanBank"]=0,
["ScanGold"]=0,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["Active"]=1,
["BuffedAccount"]="Bombenbodozursicherheit glöscht^^)",

aber meinen char gibt es ja weiter unten noch mal und da hab ich dann folgendes umgeschrieben:

["Bombenbodo@Lothar"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=0,
["ScanInventory"]=0,
["ScanBank"]=0,
["ScanGold"]=0,
["ScanPvP"]=1,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["Active"]=1,
},

also im original staht da ja über all nur 0 außer bei ["Active"] die 1 

ich hoffe ich konnte damit einwenig bei der fehler findung helfen.

edit: nach dem ich wow neu gestartet hab kommt auch keine fehlermeldung mehr und es werden die optionen genutz die ich in der BlascProfilerConfig.lua eingestellt hab und es funktioniert alles super^^

mfg Bodo


----------



## Isawen (7. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> dank Eurer bisher übermittelten Daten, sind wir dem vereinzelt auftrenten Problem mit dem Pointer-Fehler schon näher gekommen. Wir suchen zwei User bei denen dieser Pointer-Fehler auftritt und eine/n bei der/dem die Charakterdaten nicht hochgeladen werden, obwohl Ihr in BLASC2 alle entsprechenden Daten für den jeweiligen Charakter abgehakt habt. Falls Ihr uns schon Daten habt zukommen lassen oder noch Daten übermitteln wollt, dann meldet euch  Bitte bei mir per Private Message oder bei support@buffed.de mit Hinweis auf diesen Beitrag. Dabei möchten wir nicht das Problem der einzelnen Helfer beheben sondern global darauf eingehen. Wer also Bereit ist detailiertere Angaben zu machen, wie beispielsweise "Welche Addons hast du seit dem Auftreten des Problems installiert", "Hast du Einstellungen an BLASC geändert oder einen neuen Account hinzugefügt etc." meldet sich bitte. :-) Denn genauere Angaben helfen bei der Analyse.



Hab auch das Problem, dass mein Main-Charakter nicht aktualisiert wird (die anderen Char schon) und dass die Rezepte nicht angezeigt werden (bei den anderen Char schon). Einstellungen und dergleichen hab ich alle gemacht, wie in diesem Thread angegeben. Dieser Zeiger-Fehler taucht bei mir auch auf und wenn ich die Daten von dem Main-Charakter aktualisieren möchte, kommt noch dazu eine Angriffsmeldung von meiner Firewall, es würde ein Nuke-Angriff gestartet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Isawen


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (10. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ein Grundproblem wurde behoben, so dass die Charaktere wieder aktualisiert werden.



Diese Aussage halte ich mal für ein gutes Gerücht ^^

Der Upload der Daten funktionierte , bis zu einem Zeitpunkt, die Sache ist das nichts geändert wurde, keine Installation auf den Rechner, keine neuen oder alten AddOns nichts, der Upload hörte einfach auf und nichts tut sich ...


----------



## The-Quila (13. August 2007)

hab blasc eben neu installiert, es ging einmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber jetz gehts schon wieder nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . und es kommt als hinweis dass bei einem char der profiler nicht aktiviert ist. dummerweise is der char schon ne zeit lang gelöscht. ich schick die daten noch, hoffentllich hilfts euch. was mich nur wundert is, dass auch nciht dasteht dass es nciht funktioniert hat; es kommt einfach garkeine meldung, außer die oben genannte.

edit: problem mit dem nicht aktivierten profiler is behoben bzw umgangen, wie mans auch nennen will ;p


----------



## Fiede (24. August 2007)

Ich lach mich schlapp !
Der Charakterupdate klappt überhaubt nicht ,jetzt wird nichtmal mehr meine rüsti angezeigt!
Beim letzten update hatte ich gerade meine Angel in der Hand und 20 Tage später wahrscheinlich 
noch immer .Was soll ein programm was nicht läuft ?also buffed bitte rep oder abschalten

Lach und   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fiede


----------



## Brijana (25. August 2007)

Hallöchen, 

ich hab mir Blasc vor ner Stunde wieder Installiert, ist nur folgendes Problem:

Wie komme ich denn in die Blasc-Einstellungen?? Des ist bei mir immer grau unterlegt und nen Menü wird auch nicht geöffnet. Ich wollt da gern meine Buffed Daten eingeben, in der Hoffnung, das dann meine Daten im Profil erscheinen. Leider gehts nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir juckt es in den Fingern alles nett einzurichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


grz ^^


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2007)

Brijana schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich hab mir Blasc vor ner Stunde wieder Installiert, ist nur folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



Huhu,
das geht nur wenn WoW nicht läuft.


----------



## Brijana (28. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> das geht nur wenn WoW nicht läuft.



hihi, ja des hab ich dann auch festgetellt, aber zu meiner verteidigung: ich bin blond  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lieben dank ^^

da jetzt auch so gut wie alles funzt, wollt ich noch fragen warum meine twinks nicht angzeigt werden ^^

grz, bri


----------



## Kuul (9. September 2007)

ich hab das gleich problem in meinem profil wird nix angezeigt.. nur immer die letzten besucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles korrekt gesetzt häkchen etc..


----------



## Die ExXxE (11. September 2007)

Ich habe auch das Problem das meine Chars nicht aktualisiert werden, komischerweise steht bei 2 Bank Chars:
"letzte Aktualisierung: 2007-09-10 04:10:16 Uhr" und bei den anderen Chars, länger her. Am längsten nicht aktuaklisiert wurden meine Beiden 70er Chars:
"letzte Aktualisierung: 2007-08-08 02:30:12 Uhr".

Ich habe Blasc2 immer im Hintergrund laufen und ist immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Es steht ja auch immer das der Account aktuallisiert wurde, aber auf der Homepage ist es immernoch veraltet....

Wie löst mal das Problem ?

MfG
ExE


----------



## Demonus (12. September 2007)

Bei mir werden auch keine charaktere in meienr mybuffed seite angezeigt. Alles was oben steht wurde gemacht d.h. neuste versionen von addons, richtige einstellungen usw. ud was das ganze noch schlimmer macht, in meiner mybuffed seite habe ich keine Charaktereinstellungen.


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2007)

Demonus schrieb:


> Bei mir werden auch keine charaktere in meienr mybuffed seite angezeigt. Alles was oben steht wurde gemacht d.h. neuste versionen von addons, richtige einstellungen usw. ud was das ganze noch schlimmer macht, in meiner mybuffed seite habe ich keine Charaktereinstellungen.



Wie heißen die Charaktere denn + Realm? Kommt eine Erfolgsmeldung beim Upload?


----------



## Demonus (12. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie heißen die Charaktere denn + Realm? Kommt eine Erfolgsmeldung beim Upload?


Ich bekam bis heute immer eine meldung dass bei bestimmten charakteren der profiler deaktiviert war, dann hab ich bei diesen chars den profiler aktiviert und bekomme keine meldung mehr. Ist erst seit heute so. Bis gestern hab ich immer die meldung bekommen dass daten übertragen wurden. 

Eigentlich sollte nur mein main "Zasz" vom server Arygos auf meiner mybuffed seite angezeigt werden aber nix tut sich. Bei meinem kollegen hab ich mir seine seite angeschaut und bei ihm sind die Charaktereinstellungen da, bei mir nicht. Ich habe auch keine weiteren informationen gefunden wo man sowas freischalten könnte ausser den blasc richtig installieren und einrichten was ich gemacht habe so wie es im doku video zu sehen ist und wie´s im forum steht.


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2007)

Demonus schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte nur mein main "Zasz" vom server Arygos auf meiner mybuffed seite angezeigt werden aber nix tut sich. Bei meinem kollegen hab ich mir seine seite angeschaut und bei ihm sind die Charaktereinstellungen da, bei mir nicht. Ich habe auch keine weiteren informationen gefunden wo man sowas freischalten könnte ausser den blasc richtig installieren und einrichten was ich gemacht habe so wie es im doku video zu sehen ist und wie´s im forum steht.



Also der Char ist vorhanden: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=1983298
Lösch mal bitte die config.xml aus dem BLASC/Configs/ verzeichnis, starte BLASC2 neu und nimm die Einstellungen neu vor. Achte vor allem darauf, das der Charakter bei den Charaktereinstellungen auch deinem mybuffed-Profil zugeordnet wird (rechte Selectbox bei Charaktereinstellungen)


----------



## Demonus (13. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also der Char ist vorhanden: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=1983298
> Lösch mal bitte die config.xml aus dem BLASC/Configs/ verzeichnis, starte BLASC2 neu und nimm die Einstellungen neu vor. Achte vor allem darauf, das der Charakter bei den Charaktereinstellungen auch deinem mybuffed-Profil zugeordnet wird (rechte Selectbox bei Charaktereinstellungen)


Hab ich gerade probiert aber es werden keine daten übertragen auch nicht bei manuellen Blasc -> Aktionen -> WOW Charakterdaten übertragen blinkt nur kurz ein fenster in der mitte auf und ist sofort wieder weg und nichts passiert. Ich habe meine daten schon manuell hochgeladen per lua upload über die webseite damit mein charakter für andere einsehbar ist. 

Es geht mir mehr darum dass der charakter in meiner mybuffed seite erscheint. Ob die beiden probleme miteinander verbunden sind weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Demonus (13. September 2007)

Heute läd blasc die daten wieder hoch aber immer noch nichts auf meiner mybuffed seite.

EDIT: BLASC und Profiler neu installiert, nochmal alles eingestellt und erfolgreich hochgeladen und mybuffed erfolgreich aktualisiert.


----------



## Mift (18. September 2007)

nun ja, ich kann die dateien grad nicht schicken, mach ich später dann mal. es klappt einfach nicht richtig. ich bin mit zwei accounts an einem pc, mal läufts, meistens nicht. oftmals gibts auch nur einen account im upload, obwohl in beiden was verändert wurde. einstellungen sind alle okay, version auch. abgesehen davon werden bosskills auch selten gewertet. so und in der form lohnt sich das ganze für uns dann einfach nicht ... ich seh dann mal zu, daß ich die gewünschten daten rüber schicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (27. September 2007)

Also bei mir läuft alles prima! Wobei ich evtl eine Bitte hätte... Kann man bei dem Bosskill-Counter nicht noch die Worldbosse Kazzak und Verdammniswandler hinzufügen? Das wäre noch klasse :-)

LG Flat


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2007)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft alles prima! Wobei ich evtl eine Bitte hätte... Kann man bei dem Bosskill-Counter nicht noch die Worldbosse Kazzak und Verdammniswandler hinzufügen? Das wäre noch klasse :-)
> 
> LG Flat



Wie schon im Forum vermerkt, ist das etwas "komplizierter". Dafür muss der Profiler sicherstellen, das du auch in der Schlachtgruppe bist, die den jeweilgen Weltboss angegriffen hat und das sich der Spieler mit dem Killing-Blow auch in deiner Schlachtgruppe befindet. Sonst stellst du dich einfach nur daneben und bekommst den Kill gewertet - ungünstig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Quila (1. Oktober 2007)

irgendwie lädt blasc bei mir immer nur das erste mal nach dem neuinstallieren die daten hoch. danach  zeigts zwar and ass es charackterdaten usw parst und hochlädt nur dummerweise kommt weder ne bästätigung noch wird was aktualisiert.


----------



## Zaccard (6. Dezember 2007)

wie schaut´s denn aus wenn man einen char umbenennt oder löscht ?
also bei mir ist es so das ich 1 char umbenannt habe und mehrere gelöscht. die werden aber immernoch in der liste aufgeführt. der umbenannte auch noch mit dem alten namen drin (der neue name ist wird aber auch in der liste aufgeführt, wird aber nicht upgeloaded obwohl alles korrekt eingestellt ist)

LG

Zacci


----------



## Luderw16 (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mich vor wenigen Minuten bei Buffed.de angemeldet und hatte schon seit längerem Blasc2 in Benutzung über einen anderen Account. Jetzt wollte ich meine Charaktere über meinen Buffed.de-Account aktualisieren lassen. aber ich bekomme in meinen Einstellungen keine Funktion angezeigt um Charaktere hinzuzufügen. Woran liegt das? Mein Account ist Luderw16, und der Account über den es vorher lief ist Wuchst.


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2008)

Luderw16 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mich vor wenigen Minuten bei Buffed.de angemeldet und hatte schon seit längerem Blasc2 in Benutzung über einen anderen Account. Jetzt wollte ich meine Charaktere über meinen Buffed.de-Account aktualisieren lassen. aber ich bekomme in meinen Einstellungen keine Funktion angezeigt um Charaktere hinzuzufügen. Woran liegt das? Mein Account ist Luderw16, und der Account über den es vorher lief ist Wuchst.



Der Charakter Wuchst ist deinem Account Wuchst zugeordnet und bleibt da, bis du ihn beim Account Wuchst hier auf buffed.de löschst.


----------



## Wuchst (24. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Charakter Wuchst ist deinem Account Wuchst zugeordnet und bleibt da, bis du ihn beim Account Wuchst hier auf buffed.de löschst.





Ja, das is ja nicht das Problem!!! Der Charakter Wuchst passt schon da wo er ist.....!  

Es geht sich um den Charakter Fiona auf Theradras..... der, bevor ich ihn gelöscht habe, auf dem Account Wuchst gelaufen ist. Jetz soll dieses eben genannte Charakter uber den Account Luderw16 laufen, und das geht nicht.


----------



## Luderw16 (24. Januar 2008)

Wuchst schrieb:


> Ja, das is ja nicht das Problem!!! Der Charakter Wuchst passt schon da wo er ist.....!
> 
> Es geht sich um den Charakter Fiona auf Theradras..... der, bevor ich ihn gelöscht habe, auf dem Account Wuchst gelaufen ist. Jetz soll dieses eben genannte Charakter uber den Account Luderw16 laufen, und das geht nicht.





Oder kann es sein, dass ich einfach nur warten muss, bis sich mal was tut??? Oder wie soll ich meinem Account meinen Charakter hinzufügen?


----------



## Naphtalia (21. April 2008)

Hi Zam,

folgendes Problem: ich hab am letzten Montag das Blasc-Programm installiert, weil ich mein Profil auf Eurer Seite erweitern wollte. Irgendwie kam ich aber mit dem Einstellen nicht zurecht, nach einer Grobeinstellung bei der Installation konnte ich nicht mehr ins Programm rein, um nachzuschauen, ob vertrauliche Daten auch wirklich ausgeblendet sind. Ich hab Euch eine Mail mit Bitte um Hilfe geschrieben - sorry, den Thread hier hab ich jetzt erst entdeckt, daher hab ich keine Anhänge mitgeschickt. Ich bin auch eher von einem Bedienungsfehler ausgegangen. Als ich keine Antwort bekam, hab ichs sicherheitshalber erstmal wieder deinstalliert.

Später hab ichs nochmal probiert, bin mit den Einstellungen ein bisschen weiter gekommen, aber meine Charakterprofile wollten und wollten nicht auf der Seite erscheinen. Bevor was schiefgeht, dachte ich mir, nochmal weg mit dem Ding und erstmal auf Antwort warten. Deinstalliert, wie auch beim ersten Mal über das Deinstallationsprogramm, das dabei war. Das Icon auf dem Desktop hab ich nachträglich noch manuell entfernt (wurde wohl bei der Deinstallationsroutine vergessen, macht ja nix).

Ich fahre am nächsten Tag den Rechner hoch, da ist das Programm wieder da und meine Addons werden geupdatet, wenn auch die Namen der Addons im Fenster sehr entfremdet sind (fehlen wohl durch die Deinstallation Dateien und Infos). Im Prinzip ist es ja gut, die Addons zu updaten, aber das Blasc-Paket war ja DEINSTALLIERT ... ? Das sagte auch Systemsteuerung->Software, aber dennoch war es da ...

Hm, da entdecke ich, dass das Installationsprogramm im Prefetch sitzt und das nette Programm sich wohl beim Reboot einfach selber wieder installiert (ohne mich zu fragen...)? Also nochmal deinstalliert, Startmenü gefilzt, Prefetch gefilzt, ganzen Windows-Explorer nach Blasc-Dateien gefilzt, (wo noch einiges zu finden war ...), auch die versteckten Dateien so weit es mir möglich war durchgesehen. An die Registry trau ich mich nicht bastelnderweise dran, ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, da sitzt auch noch was.

So schade ich es finde, aber das hat mein Vertrauen zu diesem Programm nun ganz und gar zunichte gemacht. Ich nutze diesen Rechner auch beruflich und hab vertrauliche Daten drauf. Selbst wenn es "nur" mein WoW-Account und meine Daten fürs Internetbanking wären - Sorry, brauche mehr Sicherheit. 

Noch eine Kleinigkeit - prompt nach der ersten Installation hatte ich drei neue Spam-Mail Absender mit neuen Überschriften im Email-Postfach. Mit der Zeit kennt man ja so die Überschriften seiner Möchtegern-Viadingenslieferanten. Ich hoffe das war Zufall. Hoffen heisst aber noch nicht glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gehts hier nur darum, dass das zur Kenntnis genommen wird und vielleicht sogar was dran gemacht. Deswegen wäre ich nicht böse, wenn Du diesen Beitrag nach dem Lesen löschst (ist ja Negativwerbung, wenn auch nicht unbegründet). Ich wollts nur sagen - per Email kommts ja irgendwie nicht an.

Grüße, Naphtalia


----------



## Deanna (8. September 2008)

*Charakter mit veraltetem Lvl angezeigt*

Ich habe seit gestern das Problem, dass 2 meiner Chars (Deanna und Sapphia, beide Ysera) mit veraltetem Lvl und Equip angezeigt werden.
Zum einen lvl 54 statt 62, zum anderen lvl 32 statt 54 - das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die Visitenkarten aus.

In der WoW-Armory sind die Daten aber korrekt dargestellt.
Mein Blasc ist neu und aktuell, mit den anderen Chars ist auch alles ok.

Und nun?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bambinicky (2. August 2011)

ich kann leider Blasc 2 nicht instaliieren und mit Blasc 3 funktioniert das irgendwie nicht


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2011)

Bambinicky schrieb:


> ich kann leider Blasc 2 nicht instaliieren und mit Blasc 3 funktioniert das irgendwie nicht



Für BLASC2 wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und für das Problem mit BLASC3 fehlen leider wie üblich weitergehende Informationen um das "geht nicht" in irgendeiner Form nachvollziehen zu können.


----------

